# Takur Ghar on Military Channel



## Onemoretime (May 12, 2008)

Did anyone watch the military channel last night?  They played a re-inactment of the "Battle of Takur Ghar".
It was actually pretty good.  I haven't read much on the battle but at the end they were talking about whether it was the right call to wait until dark to try another extraction.  It's a tough call.  At the end of the day, like they said on the show, it is probably better not to risk the loss of more men and hardware.  

I don't know a lot about the operation but I have a general question.  Did they not have any 203's?  At 50 - 75 meters it would've been a better option then having CAS drop 500lb bombs danger close.

Any input?


----------



## Ravage (May 12, 2008)

I have that vid. It sucked when compared to "Roberts Ridge" (think it was Discovery of NG).


----------



## Onemoretime (May 12, 2008)

I haven't read "Robert's Ridge" but it's on the list.

Are you saying there's a vid of "Robert's Ridge"?


----------



## Ravage (May 13, 2008)

Yes. And IMHO its a lot better, with interviews with the helos crew and most of the Rangers who were there that day, plus actual photage from a Predator drone. The one you saw is worth watching but the airsofters there.....kinda ruin the flavor if you know what I mean.


----------



## Onemoretime (May 13, 2008)

Thanks Ravage, It's late where I am.  Do you know if Discovery has it available on their website?  

I'll look tomorrow, later.


----------



## Ravage (May 13, 2008)

Don't know, maybe. I recal watching this on YT. It's gone now


----------



## Onemoretime (May 13, 2008)

There are some short vids on AOL.

Here is one.

http://video.aol.com/video-detail/landing-in-enemy-territory/2621139801?icid=acvsv4


----------



## Ravage (May 13, 2008)

Yup thats the one! Some very very brave men out there.


----------



## AlphaOneSix (May 13, 2008)

I fly by that area every couple of days, and every time I do I think of Op. Anaconda and the battle up on Takur Ghar.  Rather awe-inspiring.


----------



## Frisco (May 14, 2008)

I HIGHLY reccomend Roberts Ridge... Very good book, 

My understanding is that the 203's were used towards the begining of the Op. on the bunkers to no real effect and thrown down for weight.. they where up there a long time.. imo It was a really ballsie move to call CAS THAT close, but highly trained guys knew lives were in their hands, and did what they saw as necessary to prevent more casualities, and try to get the area secure for a MEDVAC ASAP..


but I wasn't there and I by no means claim to be an expert..


----------



## Ravage (May 18, 2008)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qy7ySLKaM7I"]YouTube - Operation Anaconda: The Battle of Robert's Ridge (Part 1)[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VbvEpnwPr7c"]YouTube - Operation Anaconda: The Battle of Robert's Ridge (Part 2)[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q9qcThcyWhU"]YouTube - Operation Anaconda: The Battle of Robert's Ridge (Part 3)[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FRXHv7CG4eA"]YouTube - Operation Anaconda: The Battle of Robert's Ridge (Part 4)[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ItAXduUrxs"]YouTube - Operation Anaconda: The Battle of Robert's Ridge (Part 5)[/ame]


----------

